# Electric toothbrush..... Are the fully submergable?



## Vito (5 Dec 2013)

Hey guys I want to get an electric toothbrush to clean the rocks as I am fed up of using a manual one, can I fully submerge the electric ones in water? I'm looking to buy one from tesco as I can get an oral B one for under £20


----------



## TOO (5 Dec 2013)

Funny, I thought about the same thing the other day. Why don't ADA make one, preferably with a slightly tougher brush than a normal toothbrush? 

That doesn't answer your question, sorry 

Thomas


----------



## Gary Nelson (5 Dec 2013)

Yes, I have used one loads of times on rock and even bits of wood  no problem at all.

PS, I did not tell the mrs I was using hers though!


----------



## Trevor Pleco (5 Dec 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> Yes, I have used one loads of times on rock and even bits of wood  no problem at all.
> 
> PS, I did not tell the mrs I was using hers though!


 

lol, Gary !

So are you suggesting most electric tooth brushes can be used under water, handle and all.. surely not, my tank is 700mm deep ?


----------



## sa80mark (5 Dec 2013)

I think most are water proof my youngest daughter has got one of those cheap ones from asda with disney Princess on it and thats fully submersible and only cost about £7


----------



## Gary Nelson (5 Dec 2013)

Trevor Pleco said:


> lol, Gary !
> 
> So are you suggesting most electric tooth brushes can be used under water, handle and all.. surely not, my tank is 700mm deep ?



Yes I would say so Trevor... Your tanks similar to my very first corner tank then - you will only have 500mm to reach down now then with that in hand


----------



## Vito (5 Dec 2013)

Thanks guys, I will go purchase one


----------



## Ben C (5 Dec 2013)

Let us know!


----------



## Vito (6 Dec 2013)

Ok definitely full submergable and so much easier to clean the stones, tesco are selling oral b ones for £17, well worth it!


----------



## Trevor Pleco (19 Dec 2013)

Looked at oral B tooth brushes today for the tank not necessarily for the remaining few teeth, there seem several options with different power and functions so a big price range. Which model are we talking about that will do the job and would this be a rechargeable like these ?

Not sure what other forums you can find grown up men discussing toothbrushes 

http://www.google.co.za/aclk?sa=L&ai=C2OW2QsiyUpyYOcb77AaZ6YGQD-Te3cME1OTq-HLYyrgzCAAQAiDJmKILKAJQqfj5y_n_____AWDHBcgBAakCzr2tUSH7eT6qBCdP0NR1PtB0eqE_2DzVwExqVrnQqs6o5ZgBIzn7SX1S7SpI-o1eFEKABZBOgAfMm5EkkAcD&sig=AOD64_1W3VGzw4EmyajUTNOa_LsWLk0YEg&rct=j&q=Clicks+Oral+B+toothbrush&ved=0CDYQ0Qw&adurl=http://www.clickschristmas.co.za/catalog/oral-health


----------



## Andy D (19 Dec 2013)

TOO said:


> Funny, I thought about the same thing the other day. Why don't ADA make one, preferably with a slightly tougher brush than a normal toothbrush?


 
If they did we would end up paying £200 for it.


----------



## roadmaster (19 Dec 2013)

How about automatic butt wiper??
Are you all serious?


----------



## harryH (19 Dec 2013)

will I need to get the one that removes Plaque??


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 Dec 2013)

roadmaster said:


> How about automatic butt wiper??
> Are you all serious?



They do them already


----------



## willh5080 (22 Jul 2020)

Hello from 2020! How about electric water flossers?)


----------



## willh5080 (22 Jul 2020)

These one for examble https://www.bestadvisers.co.uk/oral-irrigators ?  I found it when i looked for an electric toothbrush. You know, i realized that there is nothing better than common bamboo toothbrush


----------



## Putney (22 Jul 2020)

Balazs seems to have been using a toothbrush for a while:



Not sure which model though


----------

